# damn, im tired



## mike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

ahhhh. one of those days.im mentally exhausted. i just cant get past what happened with ex wife last year. the betrayal, the lies, the family being broken up.i am so scarred from all of this. seeing my kids only half the week. it all runs through my head daily. everyday. its emotionaly draining. its been six months since she dropped the bomb. i just want to not give a **** anymore. thats what i want more than anything in life, to just not give a **** about this anymore. i would pay every dollar that i have to not care anymore. i just want it all to end. why cant i just not care like she doesnt care. it will be one of the best days of my life when i dont care about this anymore. six months of thoughts running through my head.i cant imagine 6 more months of the same. it is truely a prison without walls


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

Here too. I look around and wonder how people cope. Are others really happy? really?

The battle is in our minds. Appreciate the small things at this moment. For instance, appreciate that you can breathe. Appreciate your environment. Look around you right now. Literally, what do you notice? Think about how it helps you.

Relax. Go through diversions. 

The past is that. The future is ????? Right now, is here.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Wanna feel better? Volunteer or visit a hospital with very sick kids, a homeless shelter, or something like that which will awaken your bigger-picture perspective. Like Jayb says, the key is being able to get some perspective so that you can appreciate what you do have, so that you diminish what you don't.

P.S. I don't say that to diminish what you are feeling... been there, done that! And if you are feeling really that depressed and exhausted, if you're not already, get thyself to a counselor and let them help...


----------

